# Help with baby snail



## CosmoKitty (Feb 19, 2019)

So not a fish, but still not a betta so I guess I'll put this here.


A while ago a got some new plants and noticed what I thought was a ramshorn snail on them. Super small, the size of a pin head. I left it alone and haven't seen it since. Now I've found this one and I'm not sure if its the 'ramshorn' but developing into what it actually is or if its a different one.


Either way, does anyone know if this is a pest snail or could it be one that won't cause issues? I have a nerite already and wouldn't mind a second one. I have two tanks so I can move one to the smaller one. The black stripe on it gives me hope that it is, but I know nothing about baby snails so...yeah.


It's in a jar for now until I know what it is. Don't want to lose it in case it's no good.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It is a pond/bladder snail. Often called pet snails. Nerite do not breed in freshwater so I am sure it is not one.

If you do not overfeed, these snails should not reproduce out of control. At least that's when I had an overpopulation occur. ;-)

Whatever you do, though, do not turn it loose in a pond or stream or flush. It is better to throw these snails out in the yard to feed other critters.


----------



## CosmoKitty (Feb 19, 2019)

I moved it to a bag in the tank so it can stay at 78 degrees


Also, here's the other side of it


----------



## CosmoKitty (Feb 19, 2019)

Is it? Dang it. I didn't know if I got lucky with a nerite from the store since they have a ton of planted tanks and maybe some bred or something. I have nothing that will eat them, unless little cory cats will eat the eggs.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't mind them so much. All creatures have their purpose and they will eat leftover food the other fish miss. If you start seeing more and more you can drop a lettuce leaf in the tank when you turn out the lights. The next morning remove the lettuce and any snails attached. Throw out in the yard and the birds will find them and say "Thank you!"


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Just so you know, many consider ramshorn snails to be pest snails. They, like the bladder snails can reproduce fast if food is plentiful. 

If you like the little guy then keep him, he shouldn't harm your plants, and won't hurt your betta, about the worst that will happen is you'll have to periodically thin out the snail numbers. You could even set up a 1 gal tank just for him and let him live in it. You shouldn't have to heat it unless you keep your house really cold.


----------

